# Peshawar Updates.....



## ghazi52

Peshawar Updates..............

*Bilal travels open new terminal in Peshawar*


































_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

PESHAWAR: The provincial cabinet on Tuesday approved the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Urban Mass Transit Act 2016 to provide modern transport facilities to the people.
He said Rs25 billion had been estimated for Mass Transit project, which would be formally executed by 2018 with completion of timeframe of one year.
The minister said more than 100 buses would be acquired for the project, which would ply from Chamkani to Karkhano via Grand Trunk Road.
The approval was given at a meeting with Chief Minister Pervez Khattak in the chair to establish Urban Mobility Authority with the assistance of the Asian Development Bank.


----------



## ghazi52

*The government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has decided to introduce Circular Train System for Peshawar, Nowshera and Mardan*


PESHAWAR: The government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has decided to introduce Circular Train System for Peshawar, Nowshera and Mardan as well as establish 16 industrial zones in the province, revealed Chairman Economic Zone Ghulam Dastagir on Wednesday.

Talking to media in Peshawar, Ghulam Dastagir said that a Chinese delegation would soon visit Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to assess the train project and feasibility of Circular Train System would be conducted in September this year.

He maintained the proposed train service would be faster than orange train and it would travel at a speed of 220km per hour.

Ghulam Dastagir said that around 0.2 million jobs would be created in two years with the establishment of 16 economic zones in the province. He said that work on two economic zones on Chakdara Interchange and in Chitral would begin soon.

The United Nations Development Program (UNDP) would train 30,000 youth for working in the economic zones, he said.

Dastagir added that industrial sector has been ignored in past. He said that the province needed 800MW electricity for industrial zones which would be provided to industries by establishing hydro power houses in next two years.


----------



## ghazi52

The newly constructed washrooms in general bus stand Peshawar
















_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Life Care Hospital Hayatabad Peshawar*

14 storey with 4 basements . 
Covered area = 200,000 sft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Green Peshawar*

Entrance to Peshawar M1
















MM Flyover 








University Road/GT Road 






Peshawar Food Street at Hayatabad Under Construction

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Hayatabad sports complex inaugrated today*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ali_raza

this is very welcoming development

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZedZeeshan

I will really appreciate if our friends from Peshawar or KPK regularly update this thread through Pics and information..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

We are doing our best. Please feel free to post progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Aerial view of the newly operational Hayatabad Sports Complex in Peshawar..


*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Academic Block of University of Peshawar in final stages of completion.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Extention to Lady Reading Hospital*

- Working on 5th Floor.
- Total floor Count 7 Floors 
- 800 plus beds block with 32 OTs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Here is some of the road infrastructure development in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa during this term. 

*Roads in Swat Khyber Pakhtunkhwa* ...............





















Bab e Peshawar Interchange






Other than this, many rural roads have been paved throughout Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and sustainable street lights that run on solar power have been installed in many places in order to not put more load onto the National Grid. Many micro hydel projects have been done all over Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to provide villages with electricity. Also Peshawar has an amazing waste management system and major Peshawar roads are cleaned with road cleaning trucks at night. These are just a few changes that have happened in this term.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar ZOO will be OPEN for Public by January 2017*

PESHAWAR: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has directed the concerned officials to ensure that construction of the Peshawar Zoo was completed in the stipulated time while maintaining quality of work.

He issued the directives during an inspection visit to the site of the under-construction zoo here on Sunday, according to a statement.

Mr Khattak directed that the entire plan of the zoo should be put on a fast track. He also directed that laying of sewerage and transmission lines should also be expedited.

The chief minister assured of an additional grant of Rs200 million for the completion of existing and additional facilities in the Zoo. He also directed the district administration for foolproof security to the zoo. He wished that the premises of the zoo should have evergreen plants, directing that quality of work should be maintained at all costs.

The zoo is being built at a 23 acre of land with a cycling track and allied facilities.Mr Khattak said his government wanted reasonable entertainment facilities being provided to the people of Peshawar and its surroundings. The zoo should be an entertaining facility for the people, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Rs 700m for renovation of Arbab Niaz Stadium*

PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government will renovate and upgrade Arbab Niaz Cricket Stadium Peshawar, sources said on Thursday.

The sources informed that Rs 700 million have been allocated for installing E-ticketing system, electronic score board, screens and CCTV cameras in the stadium. Sources added that for security and modernization of the view of the only Cricket stadium of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province.

A four star hostel for players, Helipad, Media enclosure and halls for fitness will also be built according to international standard added when asked about the world standard facilities which are provided to world class players.

Flood lights will also be installed to enable the organizers for hosting day and night matches at the facility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Foundation stone laid for CTD HQ & School of Investigation*

PESHAWAR: Khyber Pakhtun-khwa Inspector General of Police Nasir Khan Durrani on Wednesday

laid the foundation stone for the headquarters of Counter Terrorism Department (CTD) and School of Investigation at Mera Kachorai. The project is to be completed in 18 months over 84 kanals of land. The cost will be Rs 224 million. The site is outside the city and has been selected probably for cheaper land price.

Access to the area from city is not easy but the senior police officials believe the land has been hired as properties are expensive close to the urban localities. “This is hardly four or five kilometers from the Grand Trunk Road. Besides, the presence of the force has been ensured in area that is more vulnerable so the cops can be seen all over,” the IGP told reporters after laying the foundation stone. Senior officers were also present on the occasion.

The IGP added that police and the people should make collective efforts to ensure peace in the society. He said the setting up of the headquarters of the CTD would help the area get developed as well.

Nasir Durrani said that police had sacrificed the most during the last few years for peace in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and this is why the situation was far better today as compared to the past.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) Chairman Imran Khan said on Saturday that his party’s government in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa has been working on 365 power projects in the province.*

He was speaking at the inauguration of the Koto hydropower station in Lower Dir. The project, which will be completed in four years at a cost of Rs12 billion, will produce 40 megawatts of electricity, he said. “After the completion of the project, we will provide power for Rs4 per unit to domestic consumers.”

He was speaking at the inauguration of the Koto hydropower station in Lower Dir. The project, which will be completed in four years at a cost of Rs12 billion, will produce 40 megawatts of electricity, he said. “After the completion of the project, we will provide power for Rs4 per unit to domestic consumers.”

Attendees at the ceremony included K-P Chief Minister Pervaiz Khattak, Finance Minister Muzaffar Syed, Minister for Elementary and Secondary Education Muhammad Atif Khan.

Imran said the PTI-led government would establish small power houses in different parts of the province to curtail outages in the areas. He said 40% of electricity was produced with furnace oil in Pakistan while K-P produced surplus electricity. “The country’s circular debt has surged to Rs600 billion,” he added.


----------



## ghazi52

*First-ever gas engineering lab opened*

PESHAWAR: The University of Engineering and Technology (UET) Peshawar has inaugurated first ever gas engineering laboratory in the department of mechanical engineering on Tuesday at Peshawar.

The Function was chaired by the Vice Chancellor Professor Dr Iftikhar Hussain. He said that the Laboratory was possible due to the help and coordination of regional office of SNGPL.

The SNGPL annually issue a grant of Rs 3.32 million for the development of mechanism to use gas as a source of fuel to modernize the mechanical sector and fulfill the required need of energy. The representative of the SNGPL, Engineer Roman Fazal thanked the UET for cooperation and providing opportunity to work for the betterment and enhancement of the University.


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Airport



























Render





__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Institute of Cardiology, Hayatabad 90% work completed inauguration in Sep 2017..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar General Hospital under construction in Peshawar Hayattabad Phase 5. near Shaukat Khanum Peshawar.














_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CM KP Pervaz Khattak & Minister Health inaugurated the newly established state-of-the-art general ICU Unit at Lady Reading Hospital LRH #Peshawar. CM KP also inaugurated a newly established Library in LRH-MTI Peshawar.



































_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Newly Introduced Electric Rickshaw in Peshawar by Zar Motors


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar Mass Transit*

*Masterplan iA 
*





*31 Stations
*





*Elevated Section 4KM *





*Underpass
*




_

*Peshawar Mass Transit*

*Typical Station Explained
*














*Before 
*





*After
*




_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

380 Air-Conditioned Buses will be part of Peshawar Mass Transit.







پرویز خٹک کی ریپڈ بس ٹرانزٹ منصوبے کے لوازمات کم مدت میں مکمل کرنے کی ہدایت

وزیر اعلی خیبر پختونخوا پرویز خٹک نے بس ریپڈ ٹرانزٹ منصوبے پر تعمیراتی کا م کا آغاز کرنے اور اسکی کم سے کم مدت میں تکمیل کیلئے تمام لوازمات کو حتمی شکل دینے کی ہدایت کی ہے۔ منصوبے کی تیز رفتار تعمیر کیلئے ٹائم لائنز کا تعین کیا گیا۔ وزیراعلیٰ نے ہدایت کی کہ منصوبے کے تینوں پیکیجز کاٹینڈر30 اپریل تک جاری ہوجانا چاہئے۔ پہلے دو پیکیجز کا ٹینڈر15اپریل جبکہ تیسرے پیکیج کا ٹینڈر 30 اپریل تک یقینی بنایا جائے۔پراجیکٹ کی ایوالوشن8 نوں میں اور کنٹریکٹ سائٹ پر موبیلائزیشن15 دن میں یقینی بنائی جائے۔ انہوں نے پی ڈی اے کو ہدایت کی کہ ایف ڈبلیو او کے شروع کردہ یو ٹیلیٹیز اور سروس روڈ کی تعمیر نو کے مرحلے کو تیز رفتاری کے ساتھ مکمل کیا جائے ۔ کسی بھی رکاوٹ یا مشکل کی صورت میں فوراً آگاہ کریں۔ منصوبے کو ایک چیلنج سمجھ کر کام کریں۔پر اگراس کے عمل میں تیز رفتاری نظر آنی چاہئے۔ وہ وزیراعلیٰ سیکرٹریٹ پشاور میں بس ریپڈ ٹرانزٹ منصوبے کے حوالے سے اجلاس کی صدارت کر رہے تھے۔ منصوبے کیلئے چمکنی، ڈبگری اور حیات آباد میں تین ڈپو قائم کئے جائیں گے۔ اس مقصد کیلئے حیات آباد میں 30 کنال اراضی درکار تھی جس کا انتظام کیا جا چکا ہے ۔

وزیراعلیٰ نے چمکنی ٹرمینل کی زمین کا حصول تیز کرنے اور کمرشل لائن پر بلڈنگ اور دیگر سرگرمیاں تیزرفتاری کے ساتھ پلان کرنے کی ہدایت کی۔ 70کروڑ روپے زمین کے حصول کے لئے مختص کرنے کی ہدایت کی۔ وزیر اعلیٰ نے باقی ما ندہ مطلوبہ اراضی کا حصول بھی جلد یقینی بنانے کی ہدایت کی۔ انہوں نے کہا کہ پراجیکٹ کے لئے 380ائرکنڈیشنڈبسوں کا انتظام کرنا ہے ۔ انہوں نے ہدایت کی کہ منصوبے کو کمرشل بنیادوں پر تعمیر کیا جائے اور پارکنگ پلازے بنائے جائیں اور کنٹریکٹ کھلے مقابلے کے ذریعے ایوارڈ کئے جائیں ۔ ٹائم لائنز پر عمل درآمد یقینی ہونا چاہیئے اور ادائیگی کا طریق کارشفاف ہونا چاہیئے ۔ پی ڈی اے اس پراجیکٹ کے لئے علیحدہ سپیشل ٹیم رکھے ۔ مالی اور بلنگ آفس قائم کرلیں اور ہر شعبے کیلئے علیحدہ ونگ بنا لیں۔پراجیکٹ کی تیز تر تکمیل کیلئے تعمیر اتی کا م تین شفٹوں پر مشتمل دن رات سروس ہونی چاہیے۔ وزیراعلیٰ نے کہاکہ چمکنی، حیات آباد اور ڈبگری میں بس ڈپو اور شاپنگ پلازے بھی بنائے جائیں جہاں بس پارکنگ ، ورکشاپ اور دیگر سہولیات دستیاب ہوں گی ۔ انہوں نے کہاکہ 40 ارب روپے کی مجوزہ لاگت سے یہ منصوبہ پشاور کی ٹریفک کے مسئلے کا کل وقتی حل ہے۔

پراجیکٹ 8 روٹس کو باہم مربوط کرے گا۔ پراجیکٹ کے تحت کمرشل سرگرمیوں سے کمپنی کو اپنے اخراجات پورے کرنے میں مدد ملے گی ۔ پشاور سٹی ڈسٹرکٹ گورنمنٹ کے ناظم اس کمپنی کے چیف ایگزیکٹیو ہوں گے ۔ ایشین ڈویلپمنٹ بینک اس منصوبے کیلئے مالی معاونت فراہم کرے گا۔


----------



## LA se Karachi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt to establish expo centre in Peshawar*

http://nation.com.pk/business/08-Mar...re-in-peshawar

ISLAMABAD - The federal government has decided to establish an expo centre in Peshawar with an estimated cost of Rs5 billion to facilitate the business community. “The government will inaugurate the expo center by the end of the current month,” a brief statement of the Ministry of Commerce stated on Tuesday. The first phase of the project would be completed in 18 months with estimated cost of Rs2.5 billion. The expo center would help to enhance the country’s trade with Afghanistan and central Asian counties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar TMAs get online system*

PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has launched an online system in all the four town municipal administrations of Peshawar.

A statement issued here said that the system had been put in place under a project of the provincial information technology department, costing Rs47 million. The system was formally launched in a function attended by provincial minister for information technology Shahram Tarakai and senior minister for local government Inayatullah Khan.

Briefing participants of the ceremony about various aspects of the initiative, officials of the IT and LG departments said that the project was meant to integrate overall activities of the local councils at the four town offices. They said that the initiative included networking inside the department and connection with the field offices for file tracking and resource sharing, tendering, bidding, auction, accounts, financial management, budgeting, HR management, attendance of employees complaint redressal and litigation.

They said that all municipal services had been computerised with the aim to ensure transparency, efficiency and better citizen services delivery.

Addressing the ceremony, the provincial ministers termed the initiative a revolutionary step of the provincial government and said that the project would ensure transparency in the affairs of municipalities and efficient service delivery.

They said that this automated/online system would also help a great deal to collect real time data about municipal services and thus result in better policy decision making for public wellbeing. The ministers directed the high-ups of both the departments to include an effective public complaint redressal mechanism in the newly-launched system.

The project will facilitate faster exchange of information between various sections of the Local Government and Local Council Board for reducing the amount of paperwork which will result in efficiency and better data management. Through this online system the citizens will also have a more convenient platform for interacting with the government.


----------



## ghazi52

After Bab-e-Peshawar, KP Government has approved another 1 kilometre long Pir Zakori Flyover Level 2; completion 6 months!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Tree plantation.............






S

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Bus rapid transit for Peshawar wins green light*

PESHAWAR: The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa’s (K-P) Provincial Working Development Party (PWDP) on Tuesday approved the revised Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) project with a 54 per cent increase in the total cost to Rs57 billion as against December 2016’s estimation of Rs37 billion.

Improper mapping of the project by the two stakeholders – Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Transport Department and Peshawar Development Authority – is said to be the reason behind the sudden cost overrun.

The project’s documents presented in the PWDP meeting, a copy of which is available with _The Express Tribune,_ showed the cost of the project increased due to inclusion of Sunehri Masjid Alignment, institutional costs, resettlement costs, land requisition resettlement cost, utilities relocation, financing charges and fleet scraping charges.

A senior official of the K-P Transport Department told _The Express Tribune_ that the cost increased owing to lack of proper preparation of the initial design of the BRT. The official said many ‘technical flaws’ were made in the design despite the fact that millions were given to the consultant for preparation of the design.

“Now after changes in the alignment, the government has again paid millions of rupees for the redesigned plan of the project,” the official added.

Some of the major components necessary in the BRT design such as plan for managing the existing traffic of the city during the project’s execution were also missing in the preliminary design.

According to the documents, the cost of infrastructure and establishment of depots increased by 62.5 per cent to Rs39 billion from Rs24 billion, while utility relocation cost has been increased by a whopping 740 per cent to Rs4.2 billion as compared with the previous Rs500 million in the newly approved design.

The project has been approved with new cost of Rs57.23 billion, in which Rs50 billion will be provided by the Asian Development Bank (ADB) as a soft loan and Rs7.23 billion by the K-P government.

According to details, BRT in Peshawar will be accessible to 17.54 per cent of the city’s total population or a total of over 500,000 individuals. According to the plan, the BRT routes will be extended beyond the corridor to provide ease to the population living in the urban localities of the city.

The proposed corridor of the BRT has been surrounded with high commuting activities making the system ideal for passengers. Commercial and business areas along the GT Road fall on the main road, whereas the highly populated residential areas will be served by the secondary roads.

*The 26 kilometers BRT, of which 6.0 kilometres will be elevated having five kilometre tunnels. The system will have 32 stations, two depots and 150 bus stops with an addition of 450 buses to the BRT fleet.*

*Two types of buses –9.0 metres and 12 metres *– will be used for Peshawar BRT. The 9.0-metre buses will be plying on smaller roads outside the corridor such as Kohat Road, Bara Road, and residential roads in Hayatabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Billion Tree Tsunami Update* 




















(

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Danish saleem

Please share the Pics of these Plants if Planted, if that is really true, then i think we gone to have Amazon in Pakistan!


----------



## ghazi52

The Sustainable Bus Rapid Transit Corridor Project was recently given the green signal by the Provincial Development Working Party.
*
About Bus Rapid Transit Project.
*
The Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) project is the equivalent of the Lahore and Islamabad/Rawalpindi Metro Bus service. Once completed, the BRT will be accessible to 17.54 per cent of Peshawar’s total population (about 500,000 people) daily. The bus routes are expected to be extended beyond the corridor, according to the project plan.

The project’s cost had increased by Rs. 20 billion and will now cost Rs. 57.23 billion. It was approved at a meeting held in Peshawar. Out of the total cost, Asian Development Bank will be paying Rs. 50 billion soft loan while the government will be paying Rs. 7.23 billion of the cost.

*Project Details
*
The route is divided into these individual sections:

* a 26 km long corridor
* 15 kilometer street level road
* 6 km elevated portion
* 5 km tunnel section

Additionally the bus route will feature:

* 32 stations
* 2 depots
* 150 bus stops
* 450 buses
* 68 km feeder bus routes
* a 6 story parking plaza
* 61 acre commercial plaza

Total cost breakdown of the BRT is as follows:

* Infrastructure and depots: Rs. 39.27 billion
* Utility relocation: Rs. 4.2 billion
* Fleet scrapping and environmental mitigation: Rs. 1.11 billion
* Fleet procurement: Rs. 7.78 billion

Why The Budget Was Increased
There were a number of reasons why the total cost of the project was increased by Rs. 20 billion. This 54% increase in the total cost was due to:

* International bidding
* Inclusion of Sunehri Masjid alignment
* Inclusion of institutional costs
* Resettlement costs
* Land acquisition
* Resettlement plan
* Utilities relocation
* Financing charges
* Fleet scrapping

One end of the bus route is at Chamkani while the other end, or the last bus stop is Cancer Hospital at Jamrud Road. Two different types of buses will be used, a 9 metre bus and a 12 metre bus. The 9 metre bus will be used on smaller roads such as Kohat Road, Bara Road and in areas near Hayatabad.

12 Month Duration
The Peshawar Rapid Transit Project will be sent to the Central Development Working Party for approval first.

Project duration is going to be 12 months with the aim to provide the users a comfortable, well-designed and affordable mode of transportation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*K-P allocates Rs 19 billion for BRT corridor affectees*

PESHAWAR: The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) government has allocated Rs19 billion to procure land to resettle affectees from the Peshawar Sustainable Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) Corridor Project.

As per the plan, a copy of which is available with The Express Tribune, Rs 17.1 billion of the total allocated amount has been set aside for acquiring land, while Rs 1.7 billion has been kept as a contingency and Rs 193.1 million have been set as compensation and resettlement assistance funds.

Bus rapid transit for Peshawar wins green light

Documents for the plan reveal that the corridor would impact 535 households once their land is acquired to build the project.

The plan had been prepared by the K-P Planning and Development Department to meet the soft-loan requirements set by the Asian Development Bank (ADB) for the bus corridor project.

The project is estimated to cost around Rs56 billion of which the ADB would provide the K-P government with Rs48.182 billion as a soft loan. The remaining Rs8 billion would be provided by the K-P government, according to the documents.

As per ADB’s requirement, the land acquisition and resettlement plan have to be translated into local languages and made available to the public. A three-tier mechanism has been designed to address the grievances of the displaced and stakeholders. Moreover, the documents show that the entire resettlement process would be internally and externally monitored.

A major portion of the project will be built on the already existing ‘right of way’ and lands owned by the K-P government. However, the government needs to acquire 117-kanals of private agricultural land for the Eastern Side Bus Depot, located outside Peshawar along the Northern Bypass.

Moreover, a number of permanent structures including underpass markets — one in Hashtnagri area and the other at Firdous Cinema — with around 84 shops, four commercial toilets, three kiosks and 12 stores would have to be demolished to make way for the project.

Besides the underpasses, a horizontal complex at Chughal Pura, which has 14 shops and a store room, would also have to be demolished for a second ‘bus station’ at the site.

Bus Rapid Transit: Over 0.5m Peshawar residents to use BRT every day

Two mosques are also expected to be razed for the project.

As per the preliminary design of the project, a large number of people and businesses would have to be resettled, but adjustments have been made in the BRT design to minimise the displacement and resettlement.

Apart from residential and commercial centres, the project would also impact public utilities and would require the relocation of electricity poles, transformers, water supply stations, drainage systems, and telecommunications infrastructure. The transport department would be paying for relocating and rehabilitating utilities.

Published in The Express Tribune, May 19th, 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The newly constructed building highlighted in blue, is it gonna be the place where they will install two aero-bridges

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pre-qualification of Consultants Selection of Site for New Peshawar International Airport*

To meet the increasing demand of air traffic, Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority (PCAA) has decided to conduct studies for the selection of a suitable site for new International Airport at Peshawar, within adjoining areas of the city.

PCAA is desirous to engage the services of a consultant who would be responsible for suggesting suitable sites (meeting international standards) for the new airport, and submitting complete report on availability of land/amenities, feasibility studies, airport master planning etc.

Joint ventures/consortium of local (registered with Pakistan Engineering Council) and international consultancy firms, possessing prior experience and expertise in planning, developing and managing large-scale airport and aviation projects and having adequate organizational structure and financial soundness, are invited to apply for pre-qualification.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

From Grey to Green... A stunning aerial view of new Forest taking up shape near Peshawar under BillionTreeTsunami afforestation Campaign ...KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khanate

Danish saleem said:


> Please share the Pics of these Plants if Planted, if that is really true, then i think we gone to have Amazon in Pakistan!




You can find all the updates about the project at: Billion Trees Tsunami Afforestation Project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imad.Khan

ghazi52 said:


> From Grey to Green... A stunning aerial view of new Forest taking up shape near Peshawar under BillionTreeTsunami afforestation Campaign ...KPK



They need to do this in Sindh and Balochistan as well, make Pakistan Green


----------



## koolio

Imad.Khan said:


> They need to do this in Sindh and Balochistan as well, make Pakistan Green



Sindh and Balochistan is where the tree's are needed most, most of the land is barren, hence extreme heat and drought, trees will definitely help in the long run, but I dont see that happening due to the fact we have the most corrupt and treacherous greedy politicians who dont give a dime about the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syed1.

koolio said:


> Sindh and Balochistan is where the tree's are needed most, most of the land is barren, hence extreme heat and drought, trees will definitely help in the long run, but I dont see that happening due to the fact we have the most corrupt and treacherous greedy politicians who dont give a dime about the country.


Bhai there is a reason why Sindh and Baluchistan have less tree cover, it is because most parts of these two provinces receive very little rain or have natural rivers flowing through them, hence lack of forestation. If the environment was naturally conducive for greenery nobody would have been able to stop it from happening.


----------



## Khanate

Syed1. said:


> Bhai there is a reason why Sindh and Baluchistan have less tree cover, it is because most parts of these two provinces receive very little rain or have natural rivers flowing through them, hence lack of forestation. If the environment was naturally conducive for greenery nobody would have been able to stop it from happening.




Certain Gulf nations are more barren than Sindh and Baluchistan however even they focus on planting trees. The problem with Karachi is the lack of good urban planning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PESHAWAR | IT Park Tower | APP*
The CPEC IT Park Tower in Peshawar is planned to be a 14 storey modern and state-of-the-art building housing a commercial complex and provincial digital complex.

Location: at the heart of the provincial capital, Peshawar, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa

Total land area: 136,000 sq. ft
Total construction area 215,000 sq. ft
Type of contract: Built-Operate-Transfer (BOT)


*Cost of construction: 14 million US dollars*










http://www.cpec.kp.gov.pk/news/const...tower-peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Recently constructed OPD at Hayatabad Medical Complex.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Khattak approves BRT construction plan*

PESHAWAR: Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak on Saturday approved the implementation and construction plan for the Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) in Peshawar.

He further directed that all bottlenecks to the smooth entry of commuters at the main terminal in Chamkani should be removed.

The decision was issued during a two-item agenda meeting at the Chief Minister’s Secretariat on Saturday.

The development of commercial areas and buses under the Bus Rapid Transit Peshawar project were developed.

The meeting decided that three staging facilities would be set up at Chamkani, Dabgari Garden and Hayatabad.

Apart from the three stations, the system would have a controlling centre, depots, washing area and workshop, parking and commercial areas.

The chief minister directed that funds should be immediately released for acquiring land to build the main bus terminal at Chamkani.

Khattak further said that plans for the overhead accesses to the main terminal should be smooth with no bottlenecks, adding that existing plans for the terminals and BRT should be implemented on the ground under the prescribed timeline.

Khattak also directed that that plans for BRT should keep in mind future public transport needs and demands. Moreover, the proposed main facilities should be developed on commercial lines so that the project can be self-sufficient.

He also asked for additional connectivity from the main terminal to the highway, N-5, for smooth entry and exit from

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister on Aviation Sardar Mehtab Ahmed Khan Abbasi visited Peshawar Airport terminal building expansion/extension project.


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Bus Rapid Transit work site







Work started on the Reach-III, Hayatabad.















_


----------



## ghazi52

Medical and Allied building of Lady Reading Hospital near Completion , Peshawar


----------



## ghazi52

*Qayum Sports Complex* Peshawar is now fully equipped sports complex with new facilities.


----------



## ghazi52

Installation of Canal fences near Tableeghi Markaz, Shami Road 






Construction of Medical and Allied Wards at MTI Lady Reading Hospital Peshawar 8 floors near completion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New Domestic Terminal of BKIAP Peshawar Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Pervez Khattak performed Ground Breaking Of Heritage Trail From Ghanta Ghar To Gor Khatri Western Gate Walled City Peshawar.

وزیراعلیٰ خیبرپختونخوا پرویز خٹک نے پشاور میں کلچرل ہیرٹیج ٹریل منصوبے کا سنگ بنیاد رکھ دیا۔


----------



## ghazi52

*New Academic Block in SHAHEED Benazir Bhutto women University Peshawar —*






*Renovated Ghani Bagh - Hayatabad Peshawar*





Hayatabad Medical Complex; a newly established/ renovated sections of the Govt Hospital in Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

Khanate said:


> Certain Gulf nations are more barren than Sindh and Baluchistan however even they focus on planting trees. The problem with Karachi is the lack of good urban planning.



And how much they have invested in desalination plants? Please do some research and use your brains before passing judgements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar airport


----------



## ghazi52

* Peshawar Heritage Trail Project *
*
work seems to be in full swing.




























































*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Enigma_

Great to see Peshawar slowly coming back to life .


----------



## Kambojaric

Love these heritage trail projects. The one in Lahore was great, and the Peshawar one looks like its coming along nicely as well. We have so much beauty and history in our cities if we learn to preserve them properly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

If this trend continues the facelift would change Pakistani Cities and general habbits of residents

Revival of Cities / Towns and certain areas is absolutely must 

While people don't realize such small labour work creates great potential to revive local job creation avenues


----------



## ghazi52

Newly constructed zoo Palosi road. Peshawar


----------



## ghazi52

First-ever Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Forensic DNA Laboratory Inaugurated at Khyber Medical College Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CM KPK Pervaiz Khattak inaugurated Peshawar Zoo today and it's open to public



































*


*.*


----------



## ghazi52

Reconstruction of Peshawar Sports Complex had been completed with a total cost of of Rs. 164 Million. The old pavilion of the Qayyum Sports Stadium was demolished and a new pavilion has now been completed containing all the facilities of International Standard.

The new facilities includes changing rooms, sitting area, dining halls, conference halls, office rooms, washrooms blocks, media rooms, galleries, Jawan Markaz, Standby Generator and others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*International cricket matches will be organized in Peshawar, Imran Khan*
February 21, 2018, 

PESHAWAR .. Chairman of the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf Imran Khan officially inaugurated the Arbab Niaz Stadium in accordance with the International Standards for the progress of Cricket in cricket and the progress of cricket in the country. 'Imran Khan says that the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is the destination of talented youth There is no instance in any country in the country, it will not be possible to go forward for cricketers after the construction of the International Standards Stadium, but will also be able to hold international cricket matches in Peshawar. 
The provincial minister, along with him Mohammad Khan Khan, Minister of Information and Information Minister Shah Aftab and Mohammad Atif Khan were also present. Imran Khan will arrange for more than 36,000 spectacular spectacular spectacular events in the Niaz Stadium, besides the Cricket Academy, hostel, media gallery, dressing up with modernists Many other modern designs including Rome will be available, while Flood Lights will also be installed in the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar Heritage Trail Project*:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*After renal and cornea: K-P govt zooms in on bone marrow transplantation*

PESHAWAR: As Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) health department okays an application by the Institute of Kidney Diseases (IKD) to conduct renal transplant, the government plans to start a Hepatobiliary and Bone Marrow Transplant facility in the province.

Institute of Kidney Diseases (IKD) is the first institute in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) which has been approved to conduct transplantation. It will operate under the watchful eye of the Medical Transplantation Regulatory Authority (MTRA).

Officials privy to the developments said that the second meeting of the MTRA was underway where officials were permissions and regulations for other transplantation procedures and registrations at the provincial health department. There, an idea on training doctors for Hepatobiliary and Bone Marrow Transplant was floated. “Since we do not have this speciality in K-P, it was decided that following MTRA recommendations, four doctors will be trained at the Quaid-i-Azam International Hospital in Islamabad,” a senior health official said, adding “the training cost and other finances will be provided by the K-P government.”


----------



## ghazi52

*‏پشاور ائرپورٹ توسیع منصوبہ جو انشاء اللہ اپریل 2018 تک مکمل ہو جائے گا.*






*Expanded, upgraded BKIA inauguration likely on Pakistan Day*

PESHAWAR: As expansion work on the only international airport in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa ends, doors to the upgraded facility are likely to open for visitors later this month on Pakistan Day, March 23.


----------



## ghazi52

STORM FIBRE LAUNCHES ITS FFTH INTERNET SERVICES IN PESHAWAR.


----------



## ghazi52

Passenger Boarding Bridges shipped for Bacha Khan International Airport Peshawar BKIAP. Airport is getting two state of the art bridges.


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar Institute of Cardiology*.

The hospital is equipped with operating theatres and four catheter laboratories. PIC Hospital has 100 beds, including beds for:
• cardiac and thoracic surgery
• cardiology day case unit
• adult intensive care
• the transplant unit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ring Road..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Bacha Khan International Airport BKIAP Peshawar

Work in progress on fast pace in terminal building and Aerobridges concrete structure.Two passenger boarding bridges will be installed.


----------



## ghazi52

New Khyber Emergency Block in Khyber Teaching Center will be inaugurated in April 1st 2018.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar :: The 500 meter long Cultural Heritage Trail will start from Ghanta Ghar and end at Gor Gathri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bacha Khan International Airport Peshawar expansion and upgrade work near completion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Cultural Heritage Trail Project* from Tehsil Gor Gathri to Ghanta Ghar nears completion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Cultural Heritage Trail Project*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Bacha Khan International Airport (PEW/OPPS) Expansion *


----------



## ghazi52

*Bacha Khan International Airport (PEW/OPPS) Expansion *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Nice images but obviously we need massive effort to improve cities down the line
We are may be just seeing 0.01% potential in Pakistan with these efforts







Should have made a bigger airport


----------



## ghazi52

Fatimah Jinnah Park, Phase 7, Hayatabad, *Peshawar* for Families only.


----------



## ghazi52

Upgradation of Bacha Khan International Airport Peshawar in final stages.


----------



## ghazi52

Today KPK formally opened our doors at Durshal Innovation Lab, Peshawar. Present on the occasion was the Senior Minister for Health & Information Technology, Mr. @ShahramKTarakai along with other dignitaries.


























KPITB has launched its Durshal (a pushto word for doorstep/gateway) centers all across Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. Durshal centers are envisioned to link communities with the growing opportunities in technological developments. In addition, Durshal centers aim to advance entrepreneurship with a view to promote inclusion, particularly of women and other disadvantaged groups. So far KP IT Board has established Durshals in Mardan, Swabi, Swat and Peshawar while the process has been initiated for remaining 3 locations.Durshal Government Innovation Lab is a platform for launching the KP Civic Innovation Fellowship Program and aims to bring about the much needed technological revolution in the province. Durhsal provides a vital link between the local governments, tech industry, IT entrepreneurs and investors to anchor KP’s digital transformation.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*View of Railway Road.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Bacha Khan International Airport*


----------



## ghazi52

Hayatabad























Reach 3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

STORM FIBRE LAUNCHES ITS FIFTH INTERNET SERVICES IN PESHAWAR.


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Teaching Hospital Casualty Ward upgraded in Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

LRH after renovation


----------



## ghazi52

First, 120 bed Burn and Plastic Surgery Center is now operationalised by KP Government in Peshawar, Prime Minister Imran Khan is expected to officially inaugurate the facility later this month.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Mahmood Khan, give machinery for cleaning in peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* Arbab Niaz Stadium Refurbishment *


----------



## ghazi52

Bacha Khan International Airport / Peshawar International Airport after Renovation


----------



## ghazi52

DHA Tower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Al-Furqan Tower 
A Private Hospital is under construction in Peshawar Main City. 13 Floors Fully Air Conditioned Hospital Clinics and Pharmacies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Asian Development Bank is Satisfied With Peshawar BRT Project*

The local media’s hue and cry over the delayed completion of Peshawar Rapid Bus Transit (BRT) was in vain as the Asia Development Bank (ADB) – the financier of the BRT – has shown satisfaction over the pace and quality of the project.

ADB’s officials made these remarks while formally speaking to media after taking a test ride on the BRT route.

Information Minister of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) Shaukat Yousufzai and other officials were also present.

The officials were satisfied that the project was on par with international standards and that was completed within the standard duration.

“Projects of such nature normally complete in 24 to 30 months all over the world, while Peshawar Development Authority (PDA) completed the BRT project in record time 15 months,” they said

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Renovation work at Arbab Niaz Stadium Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Defence Housing Authority DHA Head Office under Construction at DHA Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

BRT Peshawar Latest Updates about Bus Service Plant First Time in Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

*Renovation of Arbab Niaz International Cricket Stadium Peshawar Latest Updates | Peshawar Stadium*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## aziqbal

Peshawar metro will open when?


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar BRT Gets Its Final Inauguration Deadline

The KP provincial government has said that the much-derided multi-billion Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) project in Peshawar will be completed in June this year –after missing multiple deadlines.








278278


----------



## ghazi52

Upgradation of Arbab Niaz Cricket Stadium will be completed in 2021 and PSL matches will be held in Peshawar. Crowd capacity is being increased to over 35,000 from 16,000. 4 Star Hotel, Cricket Academy, new Pavilion & Press Gallery being constructed by KP Government


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Citi Governments need to buy back *certain locations* from people and construct Parking Plaza to clean up streets from Parking

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

ghazi52 said:


>


An economic One also planned for fata. This can change the face of the area. 
Dispute our issues with Afghanistan when it comes to trade and connectivity we must catch everyopertunity of connection with Afghanistan. The movement must always be government but there should be train and road links. Every city in Afghanistan should be linked to our ports. Dependent. economically on us. Benefit for both. Only then they stop meddling in our affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Malak Ahmad Baba Interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Cricket Stadium U/C

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government has allocated funds for the renovation of Arbab Niaz Cricket Stadium in Peshawar; the construction work is swifly progressing. The stadium will be holding International and PSL matches in the coming years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Good news for the cyclists of KP. Govt of KP is going to establish 1st ever wooden velodrome in Pakistan at Gari Baloch Peshawar. It will meet the Olympic standards of 250 meters in circumference and aims to develop and promote competitive and recreational cycling in KP.

#KPKUpdates

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

KP Government with the support of MERF and IRC has established Corona dedicated 58 bedded hospital in #Peshawar, with 5 ICU beds and 16 HDU beds. The Corona dedicated hospital will be inaugurated soon. KP Government enhancing the capacity of KP hospitals across the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Arbab Niaz Cricket Stadium in Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Naiz Stadium


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ZAMURD

Peshawar Institute of Cardiology was inaugurated today.





















..................
https://defence.pk/pdf/posts/12857014/react?reaction_id=1

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Arbab Niaz Stadium Peshawar Latest Updates 10th January 2021*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Arbab Niaz Cricket Stadium Peshawar*
Latest Updates 21 January 
Roof Installation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Eclipse Tower Peshawar.*
Location Peshawar Ring Road
Floors: 32
Height: +400 Feet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Renovation continues at the Arbab Niaz Cricket Stadium in Peshawar with the hope that it will host matches in next year's PSL Cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Arbab Niaz Cricket Stadium Peshawar...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of Peshawar’s second International Cricket Stadium swiftly progressing. Cricket ground in Hayatabad Sports Complex will host International and PSL matches in near future along with Arbab Niaz Cricket Stadium.














.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa first climbing wall is ready in Peshawar Sports Complex. Experts gave the first test demo.
After regular safety measures and training arrangements, the wall will be opened for children and youth. The climbing wall will be of the National Mountain Pima Muhammad Ali Sadpara.
The name has been attributed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Arbab Niaz Cricket Stadium in Peshawar 


















Hayat Abad Cricket Stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

ghazi52 said:


> Here is some of the road infrastructure development in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa during this term.
> 
> *Roads in Swat Khyber Pakhtunkhwa* ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bab e Peshawar Interchange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than this, many rural roads have been paved throughout Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and sustainable street lights that run on solar power have been installed in many places in order to not put more load onto the National Grid. Many micro hydel projects have been done all over Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to provide villages with electricity. Also Peshawar has an amazing waste management system and major Peshawar roads are cleaned with road cleaning trucks at night. These are just a few changes that have happened in this term.


Looking like Italy and Switzerland, excellent progress.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

𝗡𝗮𝘀𝗶𝗿 𝗕𝗮𝗴𝗵 𝗥𝗼𝗮𝗱 𝗣𝗿𝗼𝗷𝗲𝗰𝘁, 𝗣𝗲𝘀𝗵𝗮𝘄𝗮𝗿

FWO has commenced work on improvement and widening of Nasir Bagh Road project in Peshawar. 

This 10 km road, with 5 bridges, is part of Peshawar Beautification Plan and will provide access to Regi Town and other private housing societies from University Road. It will also be a direct link to Peshawar Northern Bypass which allows direct connection of Hayatabad , DHA Peshawar, Warsak Road and Jamrud road to M-1 motorway, bypassing Peshawar city. 

The project is slated to be completed by June 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Eclipse Tower Peshawar.
The construction work on the model Apartment and Construction of the Tower has been started.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar will have 2 International Cricket grounds (Hayatabad Sports Complex & Arbab Niaz Stadium). Construction work on Hayatabad Stadium is expected to be completed by November-December. 
InshaAllah, PSL and International matches will be held in Peshawar.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Arbab Niaz Cricket Stadium in Peshawar.
Latest updates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction Hayatabad International Cricket stadium, Peshawar..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Construction work of international standard cricket stadium in Hayatabad Sports Complex Peshawar enters the final stage. The process of preparation of patches has also started.
‎

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Boundary fence & Screen installation at Peshawar 2nd international venue Hayatabad Cricket Stadium Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Arbab Niaz Cricket Stadium in Peshawar.
Latest updates

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZAMURD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481316701522182146

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar will be one of the three cities in the world being recognised at 2022 Sustainable Transport Award ceremony in Washington DC, USA on 9 Feb., for city's new state of the art gender and environment friendly bus rapid transport system, #BRTPeshawar.

Each year, ITDP and the Sustainable Transport Award Committee select a city that has implemented innovative sustainable transportation projects in the preceding year...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491742612562325515

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*New 20 Modular Operation Theatres*

New 20 Modular Operation Theatres are ready for inauguration in March at Khyber Teaching Hospital Peshawar the second Government hospital of country to get ISO Certification.

Taimur Jhagra inspected new Modular OT and directed Khyber Teaching Hospital Administration for it’s swift inauguration..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of buildings for 1) Accident & Emergency and 2) Orthopedic and Spine are in last phase at Hayatabad Medical Complex in Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar, Nasir Bagh development....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497535600278515713.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## ghazi52

...............


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499021892929605634..


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Inauguration of New Bus Terminal near Motorway in Peshawar ........

*Peshawar Bus Terminal facilities :-*

• Terminal Building
• Arrival, boarding & departure bays for buses/ flying coaches/wagons
• Bus/flying coach/wagon stands
• Commercial shops
• Cafeteria
• Masjid
• Public Toilet (separate for female & handicap)
• Petrol pump
• Service station
• Workshop
• Drivers rest areas
• Car parking
• Rickshaw/taxi stands




















,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Arbab Naiz Cricket Stadium.......................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,..
Surface leveling & last stand Roof Trusses installation started in under construction Arbab Niaz Stadium Peshawar..
© Hamid Official

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Peshawar BRT is adding 86 new buses to its fleet. The ridership has now crossed 250K daily commuters 25% of whom are female. 

The new buses are in final stages of production and will be run, on priority basis, from Pishtakhara to Mall Road and Chamkani to Malik Saad station.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

ghazi52 said:


> Boundary fence & Screen installation at Peshawar 2nd international venue Hayatabad Cricket Stadium Peshawar
> 
> View attachment 806607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 806608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 806609


we are wasting money on the wrong sport..


----------



## ghazi52

Arbab Naiz Stadium, latest Updates..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Arbab Naiz Cricket Stadium Seating installation..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Latest updates Cricket Stadium..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Enigma SIG

I wanna move from Lahore 😭


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
More green spaces in Peshawar Besai Park & extension of Bagh e Naran at estimated cost Rs. one billion will be inaugurated by CM Mahmood Khan shortly. walking & cycling tracks, amphitheatre, children play area, tuck shops, dense plantations, flower garden, sports facilities, landscaping..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..,..,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538173183718830080

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar High Court

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------

